# Certification Dives



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

I am completing my cert. dives this weekend. Looking forward to it. Then just wait for the water to warm a little. Very interested in spearfishing. Is there anywhere to go spearfishing that can be reached by shore. Also what are some good places to go from shore to gain some experience. I am looking forward to getting to know some of you and diving with you in the future. Thanks James


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats on your certification, but let me encourage you to take it slow. Learn your gear and your limits and get really comfortable underwater and then add spearfishing to your accomplishments.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I believe there is a law against spearfishing from the shore ?? may be wrong .


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Spearfishing is not illegal from the shore, but you will be hard pressed to find anythere it is worth your time. Florida dosen't let you spearfish near jetties, piers or public beaches, so there isn't much left.
You should definately get some boat diving in before you tackle spearfishing. Boat diving is whats to do around here, and we have some awesome wrecks.
The guys as MBT Divers can give you directions to the shore diving we have in the area.....good to build experience, but most of those spots ARE illegal to spearfish.
Take it slow, and have fun!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Most spearfishing in the Pensacolaarea is done from a boat. Once you have some boat dives under your belt (recommend 20+), there are local charters boats that can take you spearfishing.

Check out: 

http://www.drdive.com/ - Captain Jim Meyers
http://www.duesouthcustomcharters.com/ - Captain Dalton Kennedy
http://www.bluwateradventures.com/ - Captain Dave Mucci
All of these captains are experienced spearfisherman, easy-going and great teachers.

Once you have *MANY* dives and fish under your belt, finding some spearfishing friends with boats will be your ultimate goal.

There are many experienced spearfisherman on the Spearfishing Forum. Firefishvideo, Clay-Doh, evensplit, sealark, sharkbait, SaltAddict and many others are fantastic sources of information.

Welcome to the club, and dive safe.

Whack 'um


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You got some good suggestions given too you.

And it is unfourtunate that we don't really have any thing to spearfish from shore without a boat.

When you see posted on here or the Gulf Coast Fishing Connection a get together on a wednesday night, or a party at someones house, or an event at MBT like one of there spearfishing seminars, go to it, and introduce yourself to people and who you are on the forum.

When people meet you face to face and get to know you, your much more likely to get an invite out on there boat.

Diving (especially spearfishing) is much different than a fishing trip, and can go very wrong and end on a real sour note if someone who is careless and stupid jumps in the water. With the boat owner being somewhat liable if a good attorney got ahold of the case, most boat owners want to know that the peson has some common sense and seems to have there wits about em.

Would be great to meet you sometime...keep on eye on both forums for get togetehrs!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And oh yeah...don't let anybody fool ya into thinking I'm an experineced spearfisherman..I just get lucky and shoot an AJ know and again. :thumbup:


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

*Fort Pickens*

Well we were not able to get out last weekend for and cert dives due to the weather. I was able to get out today and things were great. We went to Ft Pickens and dove. Really enjoyed it alot. Had a great instructor. Vis was around 20' and water was 64F. I should be all done with certification come next Sunday. Thank you all for the veteran knowledge you guys share. I look forward to meeting and learning from many of you in the near future. :thumbsup:


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

Definitely get some boat dives in! Boat dives & shore dives are 2 different animals. I am speaking from experience, I did not have my 1st boat dive until AFTER I was certified and was fortunate that I was diving with the person I was with. However, that was 20 years ago and all is well.


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm new to the area and Florida has some REALLY tricky definitions when it comes to what is "Public", "Jettie", etc. I do know that they just dumped bridge rubble on the bay side at Chicken Bone Beach. I talk with gut in charge and even he wasn't sure if we could shoot fish there. His group which oversees that says it is inteneded to be a multi function spot.. Try call FWC and see what they say. As far as dives I would get several dives under your belt before shooting fish. You need to be really comfortable and not have to think about bouyancy, proper breathing, before adding ANYTHING to you hands. Then go have fun. Dive Pros also has a beginning Spearfishing course. If you have the time it will save you money in the long run and get you up to speed so much faster than on your own. Either way, check out both shops and see which one is a good fit for you..Goodluck, be safe, and have fun.


----------

